# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > N1c >  Another N1C1

## Tony 6whiskeys

Just a quick intro - I'm a geologist, currently working in Far East..... interests in stratigraphy and genetic genealogy. I'm also a N1C1 with family originally from Poland/Ukraine. :Wary:

----------


## mihaitzateo

> Just a quick intro - I'm a geologist, currently working in Far East..... interests in stratigraphy and genetic genealogy. I'm also a N1C1 with family originally from Poland/Ukraine.


Are you descendant of Rurik?
 :Laughing: 
Since they are saying Rurik was bearing a N1C1 ,a Scandinavian N1C1.

----------

